
The art of the hermit - mayiplease
https://www.spectator.co.uk/article/the-art-of-the-hermit
======
kashyapc
Speaking of hermits ... it's a great time to read the excellent book about the
"North Pond Hermit" (in Maine, the US state)— _The Stranger in the Woods_ [1].

I learnt about it when I was in Denver, CO, last year at an outstanding
independent bookstore, _Tattered Cover_ [2] (don't miss it when you're in
Denver; it's a calm, spacious, and a gorgeous bookstore with an equally
outstanding selection of books and a passionate staff). One of the staff
members urged me to read the book; I'm glad she did!

[1] [https://www.michaelfinkel.com/the-stranger-in-the-
woods/](https://www.michaelfinkel.com/the-stranger-in-the-woods/)

[2] [https://www.tatteredcover.com/detailed-history-tattered-
cove...](https://www.tatteredcover.com/detailed-history-tattered-cover)

------
hprotagonist
I strongly recommend Thomas Merton’s translation and excerpts of _Sayings of
the Desert Fathers_ , as well.

“these were men who believed that to let oneself drift along, passively
accepting the tenets and values of what they knew as society, was purely and
simply a disaster.“

~~~
sdegutis
On the note of the Desert Fathers, the "Life of St. Anthony" written by St.
Athanasius is one of my favorite books, and is a relatively short and
accessible read:
[http://newadvent.org/fathers/2811.htm](http://newadvent.org/fathers/2811.htm)
or for a facsimile of a print from 1697:
[https://archive.org/details/TheLifeOfStAntony/page/n5/mode/2...](https://archive.org/details/TheLifeOfStAntony/page/n5/mode/2up)

------
itronitron
Here is the painting at the National Gallery website, click on the full-screen
button to get rid of the cookie banner.

[https://www.nationalgallery.org.uk/paintings/antonello-da-
me...](https://www.nationalgallery.org.uk/paintings/antonello-da-messina-
saint-jerome-in-his-study)

------
neonate
[https://archive.md/zGJ7z](https://archive.md/zGJ7z)

------
rezeroed
Curious how the study seems to be a large piece of furniture.

~~~
Talanes
That freestanding workspace sitting in the middle of an open room evokes a
lone cubicle.

------
mayiplease
"Six weeks on and we are all holy men and women."

